# Bad horse show etiquette?



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

There was a horse show at my barn today, so while my horse ate his dinner I went out and watched a class. It was a gaited class and I was standing outside the rail watching them go around. A fellow spectator came by and told me I shouldn't stand so close to the rail. I stood and watched at the rail many times and never thought any thing of it. I was standing quietly and still, nothing that would spook a horse. No part of my body was in the arena. 

Is standing at the rail and watching a class bad horse show etiquette?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I wouldn't think so. People have always done it at shows I've been to. One even had on a neon yellow rain poncho. I totaly got dumped along with 3 other girls. So I guess that would be bad, but if you don't look like a giant cheese monster I guess your fine.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would like to know also.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

You know, I think it's done all the time but I always thought that it was a courtesy to the riders not to stand at the rail. The horses SHOULD be used to it, but in fact there is always the chance that one fo the horses ISN'T used to it. 

If you do stand at the rail, it should be a place where the horses can easily see you on the approach, from a distance, not just when they get to you, so that they don't spook. And of course people shouldn't be moving around or taking pictures, which I see all the time. The trainers (or moms) get on the rail and yell instructions to the riders, too - so if they can do that it would seem that other quiet people should be tolerated on the rail, right?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have never been at a show of any type that people were NOT standing at the rail Even at the huge shows, like the international ones, there are prople standing at the gate. I would only say you should not be wearing a monster costume, waving a flag and such. If the horses can;t handle it, they had better learn. Shows=people. plain and simple.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It doesn't bother me when people stand at the rail. I do however get annoyed at children climbing it. Doesn't bother my horses in the least, but could be a potentially dangerous situation for a small child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright. Just making sure there wasn't some kind of rule me and half the world didn't know about.


----------

